

Mars Rover Spots Metallic "Arm" - choxi
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/02/07/mars-rover-spots-metallic-arm_n_2637990.html

======
8ig8
Here's NASA's hi-res original:

[http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/msss/00173/mcam/0173...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/msss/00173/mcam/0173MR0926020000E1_DXXX.jpg)

------
PedroBatista
A better source:

[http://www.universetoday.com/99750/another-weird-shiny-
thing...](http://www.universetoday.com/99750/another-weird-shiny-thing-on-
mars-2/)

------
The1TrueGuy
we don't know for sure it is metal, but it looks terribly similar to a number
of metal ore veins I've seen here on earth.

------
Mizza
Man, that HuffPo Google Hangout video thing was the most asinine things I've
seen online in a while.

------
treeface
Huffington Post? Come on now..

------
lifeguard
1/2 a centimeter in height, natural feature.

------
shokwave
Huffington Post Sports "Deceptive" Title

------
manojlds
Don't see the comments in the article.

